# 4X4 BBQ Sauce



## jwg299 (Nov 7, 2015)

My own variety sauce! It's called 4X4 sauce because you can actually create 4 other flavor profiles from the original sauce.
It's simple to make and the best part is it's made up of ingredients you more than likely already have in your pantry.

You have the Original sauce which is called Tangy, then there is Sweet, you have Smokey, you have spicy, and last but not least these is the Combo Sauce. 

The Combo Sauce is your very own personalized mixture of all 3 variations combined into 1. This will allow you to make it YOUR PERSONAL SAUCE.

This sauce, along with the easy variations you can create will make you the barbeque King or Queen in your neighborhood, and with your family and friends.
They will want to know the recipe but, shh it's our little secret... lol!

SAUCE RECIPE - Makes 2 1/2 cups of sauce
2 Tbsp Dark Brown Sugar
1/2 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
2 Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tbsp Yellow Mustard
2 Tbsp Full Body Molasses
2 Cups Ketchup
2 Tbsp BBQ rub (recipe below)
You can use whatever rub you like.

BBQ RUB RECIPE: - MAKES  1 CUP
1/2 cup Light Brown Sugar
1 Tbsp Chili Powder
1 Tbsp Mustard Powder
1 Tbsp Kosher Salt
1 Tbsp Ground Black Pepper
1 Tbsp Cayenne Pepper
1 Tbsp Garlic Powder
1 Tbsp Onion Powder
1 tsp Celery Salt

If you want to make a larger batch of sauce just double the recipe.

DIRECTIONS:
Combine all ingredients in a saucepan. Stir well to mix throughly
Over medium heat, bring to boil; reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 1 hour. 
Stir often so the sauce doesn't stick or scorch.
Allow sauce to cool to room temperature before use.
You can place the sauce in a clean container and it will keep in the fridge for several months.

VARIATIONS: 
*Tangy Sauce* - the original recipe, there is nothing more to do.
*Sweet Sauce* - add 2 Tbsp of honey for each cup of sauce.
*Smoky Sauce* - add 1/2 teaspoon hickory liquid smoke for each cup of sauce.
*Spicy Sauce* - add 1 Tbsp Tabasco hot sauce, or 1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper, or red pepper flake, or 1 whole diced jalapeno (seeds and all) depending on how hot you want it for every cup of sauce.
*Combo Sauce* - add your desired amount of honey, make it as hot or spicy as you want it and remember not to exceed 1/2 tsp of liquid smoke for every cup of sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice! My Go-To Sauce and Rub Recipes are very similar...You got good taste!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 8, 2015)

This is a good all around starter sauce with the ability to change it up easily.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice.  Never tried making my own sauce, but will have to try as simple as this is.


----------



## matchew (Dec 31, 2015)

Love the video, brother. I was looking for a sauce to make this weekend. So many great recipe's on this forum. I will let you know how this turns out.

Thanks!


----------

